# RAM upgrading problems



## Doddy (Oct 1, 2007)

I recently decided it was time for a RAM upgrade, so I scoured the internet to find a matching pair of RAM sticks to the ones I already have, thinking my MoBo would support them.

Well for starters the company I ordered from sent me an ever so slightly different stick, the ones I have read

Samsung CN 0445
PC3200U - 30331 - Z
M368L6423FTN - CCC
512MB DDR PC3200 CL3

And my new sticks:

Samsung 0736
PC3200U - 30331 - EO
M368L6423HUN - CCC

When I insert them the PC boots normally, but when I get to Windows XP it just blue screens and reboots before I can read what the blue screen says. 

Also in between booting screens there is now a small blurb about RAM that I can't read because its so fast - I've tried pausing the screen at the right moment to write it down but you'd need killer reflexes or 5 spare hours of rebooting your PC 53938 times to catch it. :sigh:

Edit: I tried taking all sticks out and using only the new 2, that didn't work either. However using just a single new 512mb stick Windows does boot without any problems, so I guess the RAM is compatible? What could be the issue here?

Some info from EVEREST:

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 540J, 3200 MHz (16 x 200)
MoBo name: MSI MS-7046
MoBo chipset: Intel Grantsdale i915P
System Memory: 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type: Award (02/10/06)
DIMM1: Samsung M3 68L6423FTN-CCC	512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)
DIMM3: Samsung M3 68L6423FTN-CCC	512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)

As for BIOS options I think I have everything RAM related set to 'AUTO' right now. Playing with the settings so far has yielded no results.


----------



## Doddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Another update after some more testing: 4 sticks without my Geforce 6800 GT PCI-E card but a lowly 420 MX PCI works just fine at first glance.

3 sticks with the big PCI-E card works too. 

So I'm guessing this is a power related issue?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Doddy :wave:

It has come to my attention that you have either experienced many or just one BSoD (Blue Screen of Death). To figure out what file or piece of hardware is causing this I will need your minidump files to work with. I will use these files to read what was on your RAM when the exception at the Kernel happened. I will use the program WinDbg to do this. Please follow the below steps for me to obtain your dump files.

I would like you to go to:


 Start
 Run
 Type in *Explorer* and click *Ok*

Then I would like you to enter this into the address bar or go to this directory:

*C:\Windows\Minidump*

When successfully navigated to this folder I would like you to move all of these files onto your desktop and create a new Zip folder called "*Minidump Files*." Place your Minidumps into this Compressed Zip Folder and upload it to the TSF Server in your next post including more information on what has happened since my last post. The second method is that you can upload the same Zip Folder to another file sharing server like Microsoft Skydrive if you have a Windows Live Account so I can download it there to.


----------

